# Temporarily Moving Litter Box



## Kitty McMeowMuffin (Apr 30, 2005)

I'd like to paint my basement floor.

Trouble is, that's where the litter box is.

I was thinking I would block off everything behind and to one wall of her box, and paint that. When it was dry, I would move the box to that area, and block off the rest and paint THAT.

Will she freak?

Because, a) It's in a new place for a few days? and 2) There will be barriers kind of guiding her to it?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Maybe. What are you using to block off the painted area?


----------



## Kitty McMeowMuffin (Apr 30, 2005)

Dunno. Figured I'd stack boxes and make like a hallway


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

If you are gonna make a wall with boxes it needs to be high. My guys can jump a 7 foot wall no problem.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Maybe it's because I live in a small space, but I've moved the cat box a couple of times and my cats never had any issues with it. I just picked them up and put them in the box once I moved it so they knew where it was, and that was it - they adjusted perfectly. Maybe I just lucked out?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think that restricting access to the entire basement while the paint is drying is a better idea.


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

Move the box & they will follow. Cats, unlike rabbits, will go where they smell the toilet. (Rabbits, once trained to use a litter box will, always return to the same location regardless of there being a box there or not.)

Move the box, make sure the cats have easy access to it and can feel secure using it and let them know where you've moved it to. They'll take care of the rest.

A funny story:

In our new house, we have to keep the cats outside. I put the covered litter box (with litter) nearby so they would have a familiar smell at their new home. For nearly 2 weeks, when we'd look for White Paws, he'd be taking refuge in the cat box!


----------



## Kitty McMeowMuffin (Apr 30, 2005)

Moving it out of the basement is not an option... Then the dog thinks it's a buffet.

I worried about fumes, too, that's why I figured the half and half would work... So I can vent whilst she has clear access.

Not worried about her leaping... She's like 65 pounds. And old...


----------

